
Looking for crypto trader with proven experience for Q&A - ksshilov
With my team writing ultimate guide for crypto investor on &quot;how to start - tools and services.&quot; for our howtotoken.com
We are looking for an expert (crypto trader with proven experience) to ask some questions. Please pm me if you are passionate about cryptos and want to help us distribute knowledge on crypto worldwide.
======
abhutra
Have a look at this guy
[https://www.tradingview.com/u/MarcPMarkets/](https://www.tradingview.com/u/MarcPMarkets/).

Tradingview.com has other people as well who are trading crypto and are good
at it. Maybe that could help.

------
elorm
You might want to ask on the top Crypto telegram chat groups. Try WhalePool or
WhaleClub. There are lot of big names in Crypto there.. Whalepanda, Charlie
Shrem, Saj Mathieu, BTCVIX, WideSpreadBTC etc.

Can't say they'll grant your interview, but trying never hurt anyone

